# Why is my driving license only valid until 2011?



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Got my driving license in 2007 and on the front it says it's valid until 10-07-11. My mates license expires on the same date also.

Maybe I'm just crazy but I'm thinking this is the date the government has decided we will need an ID card or we can't have a license.

Does anyone elses license have this same date?


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Hey dude. Is it a full drivers license or a provisional ? If its full then it should be valid for a good number of years. I think provisional is only a few years if i remember. Sounds quite strange to me. Best to call the dvla and see what its about.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

welshflame said:


> Hey dude. Is it a full drivers license or a provisional ? If its full then it should be valid for a good number of years. I think provisional is only a few years if i remember. Sounds quite strange to me. Best to call the dvla and see what its about.


Yeah mines is valid to like 2060 or something


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep it's a full car drivers license.

The weird thing is on the back of the card it says what you would expect, valid until 2053. But on the front it says valid until 10-07-11.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Mark j said:


> Yeah mines is valid to like 2060 or something


Does it say that on the front of the card or on the back?


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Mark j said:


> Yeah mines is valid to like 2060 or something


Thats cool. I think mine is valid untill 2075 if i remember.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

On the front it says valid until 04-07-18 and on the back to 23-05-60


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Yep it's a full car drivers license.
> 
> The weird thing is on the back of the card it says what you would expect, valid until 2053. But on the front it says valid until 10-07-11.


Ahh right. Hmm. See I passed in april 2000 and I think they have changed details on the cards later on but cant be sure. Hang on Il have a look at mine haha.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Are you guys even looking at your license or just going by your memory?

Look on the front of your card and let me know if it ends in 2011.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Mark j said:


> On the front it says valid until 04-07-18 and on the back to 23-05-60


hmmm maybe I am just being a paranoid android then


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

your license is valid for ages, but the actual photocard itself has to be renewed i believe


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

I got mine in front of me now and it says on the front 2/2/10 and 1/2/20. Now this year i had to renew my license because every 10 years you got to renew your card for recent photo etc.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

anabolik said:


> hmmm maybe I am just being a paranoid android then


Maybe in 2011 they will issue a new card to you, or renew the photo like benicillin said.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

The DVLA will write to you asking for an updated photograph, I think you have to pay for the privelidge of sending them a new photograph so they can send you a shiny new card  You only send the photo card to them, the paper licence or duplicate should say when your licence expires.

Here is the info for ya on the website 

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/DG_068315


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ah it all becomes clear! That does actually make sense, thanks guys!

I was scared they were gonna take my licence away next year or something. I took that bloody test 3 times and that's enough lol


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

my actual license is only valid for 3 years at a time, every 3 years it has to be reviewed as to whether they'll let me have it because of my epilepsy - pretty gay!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm mine gets reviewed every year crap ey lol


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

benicillin said:


> my actual license is only valid for 3 years at a time, every 3 years it has to be reviewed as to whether they'll let me have it because of my epilepsy - pretty gay!


Aw no that really sucks  . Sorry to hear that dude  .


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm mine gets reviewed every year crap ey lol


Whys that betty ?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Because I have a illness


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Because I have a illness


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Sh1t that must be nerve racking worrying if you're going to still be able to drive every year or 3. I don't know what I'd do without my wheels.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Are you guys even looking at your license or just going by your memory?
> 
> Look on the front of your card and let me know if it ends in 2011.


You're young mate, it's probably 2111 it runs out. Check again

:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

its because of the meds im on, and if i have an episode lol they think i might do summat stupid. Load of bullocks if you ask me, it didnt bother them for the other years i was driving until they diagnosed me - pathetic really!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Mark j said:


> Yeah mines is valid to like 2060 or something


If its a photcard one its not.

They are only valid for 10 years. (no idea why the op's is only 4. Any medical problems?)

After ten years you must reaply, new pic and form to fill out. cost about £40.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

mine is due next yr for a new photo then i can get my points of as well


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

anabolik said:


> Got my driving license in 2007 and on the front it says it's valid until 10-07-11. My mates license expires on the same date also.
> 
> Maybe I'm just crazy but I'm thinking this is the date the government has decided we will need an ID card or we can't have a license.
> 
> Does anyone elses license have this same date?


It's the photo mate, I had mine done last year.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Its a way of extracting money from you

i sent off my application in september with a photo too big and they still accepted it, they just want the money lol


----------

